# R.I.P Alexi laiho



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Just heard about his passing. Amazing guitarist. There's a hell of a band forming in the afterlife!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, big talent to go


----------

